# Ludwigia Cuba can it float?



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

I have some what I believe is ludwigia cuba and it looks like it would do fine floating on top. I cant seem to find anything about it floating. Anyone know?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's definitely not Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' - nor a Ludwigia of any sort. Kinda hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia) that's in rough shape. H. zosterifolia is a nutrient-needy, fast-growing plant that needs either a rich substrate or heavy ferts in the water column. Not really a good candidate for floating growth, unless you count stems that grow so tall they start to branch across the surface as "floating" - though the plant will grow emersed.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe Rotala sp.green. I think. It is looking rough and that is why I am trying to find out more about it. I am going through a mini cycle and decided since I was it would probably be the best time to switch substrate since I wanted to eventually. Dont know if it was a good idea or not. It is starting to look a little better.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Asukawashere is right. It looks like Heteranthera zosterifolia. As he said, it needs to be rooted and it needs a good nutrient supply. Especially iron.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahhh, that def it. Thanks, now I can begin to help it knowing what it is. Ive been dosing with flourish comprehensive and its looking better. I cant afford to get iron right now.


----------

